# Rolls Royce Detail



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

/i40.photobucket.com/albums/e213/clairechong/HOLSROLLS110_[/IMG][/URL]







Good friend on mine asked me to detail his Rolls Royce for his daughters wedding. The car in question had never been washed or polished and had been locked away for over 8 years. The complete detail including engine and interior took me 2 weeks to complete by hand. Im having problems getting the before pictures uploaded sso i have managed to get some of the final stage pictures on. Hope you like.

Chongo


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

More pic to come bear with me.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Proper car


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Lovely colour, looks fantastic did you apply the wax by hand?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks the bizz! Cant wait to see the befores!

Cooks


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Fair play to you for doing a beast as big as that by hand...:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Wow, that is a car. I love that classically understated brown. 

What year is she; late '70's / early '80's?

The interior looks fantastic too...:argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

66Rob said:


> Lovely colour, looks fantastic did you apply the wax by hand?


Yes mate. The car had not been touched in 8 years, the engine, interior were in such bad condition it took one week to do. Then then car was hand glazed x3 Meguairs no 7 then x4 coats Victoria Concours wax. Will get the photo's before soon.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nico1970 said:


> Wow, that is a car. I love that classically understated brown.
> 
> What year is she; late '70's / early '80's?
> 
> The interior looks fantastic too...:argie:


1980 Silver SHadow 11:argie:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

What a brilliant colour, and looks like you did a great job.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats a lovely finish, a true classic, well done mate.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Stunning.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

One of the best finishes I've seen on paint work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That is lovely.


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

That looks amazing


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

I can imagine spending two weeks on a car like that, stunning results


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic result mate, can't wait to see the befores and find out what you used on it:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

realist said:


> Fantastic result mate, can't wait to see the befores and find out what you used on it:thumb:


Going to pick up my PC now from shop:thumb: lost all my before photo's will put them on in the next couple hours. Wait and see the Bentley I done for the same friend.:argie:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely looking Roller


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

By Hand !! outstanding


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Stunning , Loving the headlamp cleaning brushes


----------



## Jim Wells (May 29, 2013)

Have always loved the look of the Rolls Royce Silver Shadow. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jim Wells said:


> Have always loved the look of the Rolls Royce Silver Shadow. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


More before's coming today:wave:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Bit of a thread boost but since our chat about my 1937 phantom III
Detail I must say chongo that's a nice car and nice work fella you will give some pro's I know a run for there money 👌


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Toto for taking the time to find this. Mate if you would of seen this for the first time in the garage which was left to rot in a corner, you would run a mile, but the owner wanted it ready for his daughters wedding in 8 weeks, so it was all done by hand, paint, interior, all the bright work,and engine, overall it took me 4-6 weeks to do.
There are more in a post called more Rolls royce pics! Cheers mate. Will check out yours in the mag when it's out. Chongo.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348331&highlight=More+rolls+pics
Found them Toto.


----------

